

Radiation experts confirm polonium on Arafat clothing - teamgb
http://www.france24.com/en/20131014-radiation-experts-confirm-polonium-arafat-clothing

======
teamgb
Apparently it's the same Polonium-210 used to kill a guy in London in 2006:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poisoning_of_Alexander_Litvinen...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poisoning_of_Alexander_Litvinenko)

Full Lancet paper here (paywall):
[http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-67...](http://www.thelancet.com/journals/lancet/article/PIIS0140-6736%2813%2961834-6/fulltext)

